# MONTPELLIER | Projects & Construction



## Nereïds (Dec 13, 2014)

Towers will rise in several parts of the city within the next decade. In order to slow down the urban sprawl and providing a global image to this fast growing city...

In the CBD, on the former city hall site :


----------



## Nereïds (Dec 13, 2014)

Also around the new city hall (NOUVEL) where plans are still in the early stages...






And in the central station sector :


----------



## ConteurDeGrues (Oct 26, 2014)

Interesting, however the mayor does not seem so keen in continuing a bold architectural and town planning policy.
He already cancelled the project of the "Halles Layssac" of Gulizzi (see below) and said there would be no new "Folie" after the first 2...


----------



## Nereïds (Dec 13, 2014)

No worries... The new mayor was part of the former team that brought up those projects ! He was the urban director : )
Few cancelled projects for a lot new ones to come !


----------



## ConteurDeGrues (Oct 26, 2014)

I hope you're right!


----------



## Nereïds (Dec 13, 2014)

*RIVE GAUCHE - U/C*

Rive gauche is a new neighborhood, part of the wider ECOCITY project of Montpellier (Port Marianne, Ode, Oz, Odysseum, Eureka...). It is designed by TOURRE architect.


----------



## Nereïds (Dec 13, 2014)

*REPUBLIQUE - APPROVED*

Also a new neighborhood part of the ECOCITY project. Designed by Nicolas MICHELIN. Construction starts in 2015.




Pont de la république, designed by Rudy RICCIOTTI, COMPLETED.


----------



## Nereïds (Dec 13, 2014)

*ODYSSEUM - LEISURE & SHOPPING CENTER*

Odysseum is the first center of this kind in France, mixing Leisure and retail (Cineplex, Ice rink, Aquarium, Planetarium, Karting, Bowling, 30 restaurants, 120 shops, Hypermarket, Ikea...). It is developing since 1998 (Mall opened in 2009) and is a premium shopping destination.


----------



## Nereïds (Dec 13, 2014)

*SEA SHORE OF MONTPELLIER*


Palavas, the local "Venice beach"...

Wild beaches

LA GRANDE MOTTE, new touristic city built on purpose since the seventies. It is labelled "patrimoine architectural du XXème siècle".


----------



## Nereïds (Dec 13, 2014)

*SEA SHORE OF MONTPELLIER*


Marina of Port Camargue


Sète, iconic mediterranean town, important fishery and newly a container ships hub.


Canal in Sète.


La Grande Motte marina and pyramid buildings.


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Great thread! Thanks Nereïds, hope to see more of Montpellier and of others french Métropoles


----------



## Nereïds (Dec 13, 2014)

*CITE DU CORPS HUMAIN - PROPOSED*

Science and cultural center, design by BIG agency.


----------



## Nereïds (Dec 13, 2014)

*ODE ACTE 1 - APPROVED*

This is a Leisure and retail project, part of the ECOCITY. It is urban renewal of 80's retail zone. It is designed by BERNARD REICHEN.


----------



## Nereïds (Dec 13, 2014)

*TOUR DUGUESCLIN - PROPOSED*

This is a vision for the former city hall site, in the CBD.


----------



## Nereïds (Dec 13, 2014)

*ST ROCH CENTRAL STATION - COMPLETED*

The new central train station has just been completed, it is part of the wider NOUVEAU SAINT ROCH project (Urban renewal on former merchandise trains area).


----------



## hseugut (May 24, 2011)

Amazing projects ! Montpellier has always been an avant garde city !


----------



## Nereïds (Dec 13, 2014)

*LE NUAGE - P. STARCK - COMPLETED*

Located in Port Marianne, it was completed last month. It is a fitness and health center and was designed by famous Starck !




http://www.lemoniteur.fr/181-chantiers/article/solutions-techniques/26372099-philippe-starck-signe-l-immeuble-nuage-a-coussins-gonflables-et-serigraphies


----------



## Nereïds (Dec 13, 2014)

*GRAND SUD EXTENSION - PROPOSED*

Another soon to come project part of the Ecocity "ODE à la mer"...
It is the extension of the Carrefour shopping center of Lattes grand sud.
The shopping center will include 120 shops, cinemas, the existing Carrefour hypermarket, offices, etc... The tramway line 3 runs in front of this place.









http://www.dgla.net/lattes.html?preload=%5Btype+Function%5D&myInterval=1


----------



## Neric007 (Feb 5, 2015)

I love Montpellier, very "avant-garde" city. Antigone is an amazing district and the tramways are very cool too.

I was really fan of the Halles Layssac, very sad it won't be built. On the other hand I can't wait to see the Arbre Blanc completed and the highrises that will be added to the CBD (it really needs it...) and next to the new city hall.


----------



## Nereïds (Dec 13, 2014)

*NEW MEDICAL SCHOOL - U/C*

Montpellier is known for it's "faculté de medecine", the first created in Europe in the 12th century.
In order to expand the floor space and welcoming more students, it is relocated near the big hospitals and biotech clusters in Euromedecine area.
The new school is designed by François Fontès.


----------



## Nereïds (Dec 13, 2014)

*Georges Frêche HIGHSCHOOL - COMPLETED*

Designed by M.FUKSAS, this professional high school is located between Port Marianne and Odysseum. It opened in 2012.


----------



## Nereïds (Dec 13, 2014)

*MIXED USE PROGRAM - U/C - NOUVEAU SAINT ROCH*

Designed by Manuelle Gautrand, this 10 stories building will offer 2 hotels, offices, housing and a swimming pool. It is located in front of the central station.


----------



## Nereïds (Dec 13, 2014)

*@7CENTER - OFFICES - APPROVED*

This program is composed of 7 office buildings, for 33.000 m2 of floors. Construction starts this spring. @7CENTER will house regional headquarters of VINCI, Crédit Agricole among others and will add 1.200 jobs to the city.


----------



## Nereïds (Dec 13, 2014)

*OZONE - OFFICES - COMPLETED*

This building is the seat of the regional headquarters of SOCIETE GENERALE (international bank), it was completed in 2013 and was designed by agence AS. Architecture Studio and Marc Lehmann. It is located in Port Marianne.


----------



## Nereïds (Dec 13, 2014)

*PÔLE SERVICES EUREKA - COMPLETED*

This building was designed by R.Ricciotti, its purpose is to serve as a service center (children daycare, restauration, administrative services, business incubator...) in the technology cluster of Parc Eureka (Dell, IBM, Intel, Orange, Alstom...). It was completed in 2012.


----------



## Nereïds (Dec 13, 2014)

*BASSIN JACQUES COEUR - U/C*

New neighborhood part of Port Marianne area in south-eastern Montpellier.
One the the main designer is Jacques FERRIER.
Offices/Housing/Retail/Public equipments...






Since this photo was taken, the lake and green area has been finished, the result is breathtaking !


----------



## Nereïds (Dec 13, 2014)

*LE LINER - OFFICES - U/C*

This office building is located in the ODE ECOCITY AREA, on the way to the airport and the sea.
It was designed by A + ARCHITECTURE.
Computacenter will create 500 jobs at the completion this spring.


----------



## Nereïds (Dec 13, 2014)

*NOUVEAU SAINT ROCH - U/C*

Designed by Paul CHEMETOV, this new neighborhood is a redevelopment of former railways site, in the heart of the city. An highrise tower is planed in the latest version of the project. Housing/Offices/Retail/Public and cultural equipments


----------



## Nereïds (Dec 13, 2014)

*UNIVERSITY AND RESEARCH CAMPUS SUD DE FRANCE - U/C*

This project costs over 1 billion €, it was voted in 2010 and is now beginning its construction phase. The campus is located on a wide part of northern Montpellier. 




WORLD CLUSTER "WATER" HYDROPOLIS (IBM/NESTLE...), dedicated to the water ressources worldwide.


New library - Hitochi ABE


New theater - A + ARCHITECTURE


----------



## Nereïds (Dec 13, 2014)

*UNIVERSITY AND RESEARCH CAMPUS SUD DE FRANCE - U/C*


NBJ ARCHITECTES


NBJ ARCHITECTES


NBJ ARCHITECTES


NBJ ARCHITECTES


----------



## Neric007 (Feb 5, 2015)

Awesome! :cheers:


----------



## Nereïds (Dec 13, 2014)

*MUTOPIA - OFFICES - U/C*

Designed by j.FERRIER.
Located next to the Liner, in the Ecocity, near the airport.
Headquarters of "Mutuelle des motards" (bikers insurance company).


----------



## Nereïds (Dec 13, 2014)

INSEE (french statistics institute) just released a study about the economic growth in the employment areas. It appears that the number of jobs in Montpellier has seen an increase of 101,3 % between 1982 and 2011 and an increase of 106% in the productive sector . It is the most important growth among big french cities...



http://www.insee.fr/fr/themes/document.asp?ref_id=ip1538


----------



## Nereïds (Dec 13, 2014)

*TRIOLET 2 - U/C*

New student housing on Triolet land site.
300 housings. Due to open in 2016.


----------



## kar8117 (Sep 18, 2014)

nice!


----------



## Nereïds (Dec 13, 2014)

*@7CENTER - OFFICES - APPROVED*

New renders of the project, start of works is expected before this summer.


----------



## Vladk0 (Apr 17, 2010)

Been to Montpellier once.. amazing city! Keep those updates coming ^^


----------



## Nereïds (Dec 13, 2014)

*CONSULS DE MER - U/C*

New residences near the city hall


The Gatsby





ArtCode




Eos



CityHall


----------



## Nereïds (Dec 13, 2014)

*CGIAR GLOBAL HEADQUARTERS - COMPLETED*



> An outstanding scientific community in Montpellier, in the Languedoc-Roussillon region on the Mediterranean coast of France and Europe, in the fields of agriculture, food, biodiversity and environment
> 2700 research scientists and lecturers
> The CGIAR Consortium is an international organization that, together with the CGIAR Fund, advances international agricultural research for a food secure future by integrating and coordinating the efforts of those who fund research and those who do the research.


http://www.agropolis.fr/recherche-agricole-internationale/consortium-des-centres-de-recherche-agricole-internationale-cgiar-montpellier.php



The building was completed last year and is located in the AGROPOLIS campus, north of the city.


----------



## Nereïds (Dec 13, 2014)

*HIGH SPEED TRAIN & A9 MOTORWAY BYPASS - U/C*

Some aerial pictures of the construction site in february 2015 !

http://www.ocvia.fr/content/survol-du-chantier-cnm-dans-lherault-34-fevrier-2015


----------



## Nereïds (Dec 13, 2014)

*MISCELLANEOUS PHOTOS*


Rue Maguelone


Lake in the north countryside


Herault Departement Archives centre - ZAHA HADID - 2013
Pierres Vives Neighborhood (N.W city)


----------



## Nereïds (Dec 13, 2014)

*MISCELLANEOUS PHOTOS*


Antigone disctrict




View of the historical centre



Place du Nombre d'Or - Antigone District


----------



## Nereïds (Dec 13, 2014)

*MISCELLANEOUS PHOTOS*


Saint Anne Church, became a modern art centre !




Hotel Particulier - Montpellier is famous for its hundreds of Renaissance buildings, mostly hidden and keeping a secret garden...


----------



## Nereïds (Dec 13, 2014)

*MISCELLANEOUS PHOTOS*


Another example of an Hotel particulier.


Rue Foch


Recreational equipments on the lagoons shore


----------



## Nereïds (Dec 13, 2014)

*MISCELLANEOUS PHOTOS*


Place de la Canourgue - Awarded most beautiful place in France by the N-Y Times in 2011


Saint Clement Aqueduct - Arceaux district



Cathedral viewed from the botanical garden


----------



## Nereïds (Dec 13, 2014)

*MISCELLANEOUS PHOTOS*


Olympic swimming pool - Antigone District - R.Bofill - 1996





Montpellier Metropole central Library - 2001- P.Chemetov



LA GRANDE MOTTE - development since 1967- Balladur, on the 20th century architectural heritage list.


----------



## Nereïds (Dec 13, 2014)

*NEW CITY HALL - J.NOUVEL - 2012*

















*This building was in the N-Y Times top 100 modern architectural site to visit in 2012*


----------



## Nereïds (Dec 13, 2014)

*PALACE OF CONGRESSES - CORUM - Vasconi - 1989*


----------



## Nereïds (Dec 13, 2014)

*ODYSSEUM - LEISURE & SHOPPING CENTER*













*
Equipments : Cinema Megaplex Gaumont - Ice Rink - Aquarium - Planetarium - Indoor Climbing wall - Bowling - Indoor Karting - 30 restaurants - 120 shops (Apple Store, H&M etc...) - Ikea - Casino Hypermarket.*


----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

Nereïds said:


> Montpellier-Sud-De-France TGV station
> 
> Architects : Marc Mimram & Emmanuel Nebout
> 
> ...


----------



## Nereïds (Dec 13, 2014)

Non winning proposal for the High speed train station
By Rudy Ricciotti :


----------



## Nereïds (Dec 13, 2014)

*STADIUM "LA MOSSON" - extension - proposed*

Designed by Emmanuel Nebout. Not completed before 2019 - Project for "naming contract".

- 28.000 to 40.000 seats.
- Football and rugby matches.
- Home stadium of the MHSC club Ligue 1 (football Montpellier, champions of France in 2012)
- Location : Mosson, N.W Montpellier, 
-Access : Tramway L1 & L3, Motorway A750 & Western ring road.


----------



## Nereïds (Dec 13, 2014)

*AIRPORT BUSINESS CLUSTER*




Example of two recently completed office buildings on the Airport business area
Architect : Jacques Ferrier


----------



## Nereïds (Dec 13, 2014)

*Parc Montcalm - Approved*

This is a new park (29 hectares, woods, skatepark, urban farm and biodiversity reserve) and neighborhood (2.500 housings, retail, offices, public equipment, journalism school...) projected to be built next year on a former military site within the city (2km southwest city centre)


----------



## Nereïds (Dec 13, 2014)

*COROLLYS - Airport business cluster - U/C*

6.000 M2 prime office building, designed by DGLA architects. Completion 1T 2017.


----------



## Nereïds (Dec 13, 2014)

*Montpellier Méditerranée International Airport - Expansion - Approved*

New terminal expansion for the international airport Montpellier-Méditerranée.
10.000 m2 expansion - 20 million € - 2017/2019
The goal is to build enough space to handle 4 million passengers/year in 2025 and also improve the business lounge and duty free area.


----------



## Nereïds (Dec 13, 2014)

*MONTPELLIER HIGH SPEED RAIL HUB*


----------



## Nereïds (Dec 13, 2014)

*LA MANTILLA - T/O*

*Architect* : Jacques FERRIER

*Location* : S-E city / Port Marianne / ZAC Jacques Coeur

40.000 m2 - max 14 floors - T/O summer 2015

Offices
Housing (410 units)
Retail

*Public Transports* : Tramway L1 & L3

Image courtesy of C.C CHRISPIC


----------



## Nereïds (Dec 13, 2014)

*MISCELLANEOUS HOUSING DEVELOPMENTS - U/C*


EOS RESIDENCE - 2017


LUCIA RESIDENCE - 2017


IPARK RESIDENCE - 2018


HOTEL DE VILLA - 2017


LE CLEMENCEAU - 2018


ODYSSEA - 2017


----------



## Nereïds (Dec 13, 2014)

*MISCELLANEOUS HOUSING DEVELOPMENTS - U/C*


DOMAINE CLAPE BEACH - 2017


LA MARINA - 2017




DELFOS RESIDENCE - 2017


----------



## Nereïds (Dec 13, 2014)

*CITY CENTER CLUSTER / SKYLINE*

Shows one of the tall buildings cluster, the older one, in 2007. It will dramatically improve in next years and 2020's, at the same time other high-rise clusters will grow up !


----------



## Nereïds (Dec 13, 2014)

*NAKARA - J.FERRIER - T/O*

5* beach resort in Cap d'Agde (30mn drive from Montpellier City);
Architect : Jacques Ferrier
completed in 2015


----------



## Nereïds (Dec 13, 2014)

*DOMAINE DE LAVAGNAC - U/C*

Huge 5* residential and touristic development on a former castle domain, in the countryside.
1.200 housings, 18holes golf course, Spa center, Vineyards, Olive yards, French garden in front of the 16th century Castle.
Located in Montagnac, 30mn drive from Montpellier-City.


----------



## Nereïds (Dec 13, 2014)

*IPARK - APPROVED*

Architect : NBJ
Developer : Pragma
Neighborhood : Consuls de Mer
60 housing units






http://nbj-archi.com/filter/architecture/Logements-ZAC-Consul-de-Mer-a-Montpellier


----------



## Nereïds (Dec 13, 2014)

*AVENUE RAYMOND DUGRAND - U/C*

Dorsal spine of the new neighborhood PORT MARIANNE / ODE A LA MER - Connecting Montpellier city centre to the sea with high density urban development.
6 Km long avenue, four car lanes, Tramway L3, cycling and pedestrian friendly.


----------



## Nereïds (Dec 13, 2014)

*ATRIUM LEARNING CENTER - U/C*

Due to open in 2018 in the Montpellier 3 University campus, this learning center (Library / Services / conventions ...) is 15.000m2 wide.
Design : Coste Architectures
Cost : 21M€





Objectif L.R 11/04/2016


----------



## Ciudadano_Asunceno (Apr 16, 2016)

nice


----------



## Nereïds (Dec 13, 2014)

*HOTEL RICHIER DE BELLEVAL - U/C*

Refurbishment of a medieval building near place de la Canourgue (Historic center)
Transformation to a 5* hotel/restaurant/spa (Jardin des sens : chiefs are Pourcel brothers)
Due to open in 2019





Midi Libre 17/04/2016


And another very good news about heritage and tourism for Montpellier !* Michelin Guide gives 3 stars to Montpellier*, meaning it is now a high place to visit, for its history, preserved heritage, climate, gastronomy and contemporary architecture...
At least, it seems Montpellier is not anymore undervalued... :cheer:

Midi Libre 18/04/2016


----------



## Nereïds (Dec 13, 2014)

*HIGH SPEED RAIL AND STATION - UPDATE APRIL 2016*


TGV Station "Montpellier Sud de France" under construction


View of a construction site S.W of the city, including the new A9 motorway and the high speed rail 


Photography credits : OCVIA


----------



## Nereïds (Dec 13, 2014)

*ODE A LA MER urban renewal - Carrefour Grand Sud Mall - Approved*

Major urban renewal on a former "outskirt city" commercial area. Including doubling the Mall's size, new leisure, housing and office spaces. 124.000 m2 for new spaces, and refurbishment of the present 35.000 m2.
Cost : 120 million € / Klépierre Cégécé
Architect : Richez associés
Works expected to begin at the end of the present year for a completion early 2019.







http://www.richezassocies.com/fr/projet/103/sur-la-route-de-la-mer-la-ville-rejoint-le-centre-commercial


----------



## Neric007 (Feb 5, 2015)

^^

Very nice !


----------



## Nereïds (Dec 13, 2014)

*ZOO du Lunaret - Renewal & extension - U/C*

The Montpellier ZOO du Lunaret opened in 1964 on a vast wooden site north of the city, sprawling over 80 hectares. It evolved to become one of the most popular attraction in the region, because of its high quality infrastructures, free entrance, and beautiful environment. It is home of more than 1500 animals, from 120 different species originating from the whole world. The park also includes an amazonian greenhouse since 2007 and holds strong ties with other Zoos all over the world for endangered species preservation.
The ZOO is surrounded by a natural reserve connecting it to the river Lez and by Biotech and Agropolis science clusters.
The city plans to transform the ZOO into a prime destination by investing 30 million € by 2020 and bringing tramway to its doors...
New landscaping, new species, and vast enclosures mixing diverse animal communities.



http://http://zoo.montpellier.fr

http://www.20minutes.fr/montpellier/1856407-20160531-montpellier-cinquante-ans-apres-creation-zoo-lunaret-va-subir-immense-lifting


----------



## Nereïds (Dec 13, 2014)

*NEW ZOO - U/C*

More about the renewal & extension of the Montpellier Lunaret Zoo !









http://http://www.montpellier.fr/evenement/18086/3624-une-nouvelle-vie-pour-le-zoo-de-montpellier-un-pole-majeur-en-matiere-de-biodiversite.htm


----------



## Nereïds (Dec 13, 2014)

*MISCELLANEOUS HOUSING DEVELOPMENTS - U/C*


Koh i Nohr Residence - Neighborhood : Rive gauche / Port Marianne



Qint et Sens Résidence - Neighborhood : Parc Marianne / Port Marianne



L28 résidence - Neighborhood : Parc Marianne / Port Marianne



Mas de L'Oppidum résidence - Neighborhood : Lattes-Soriech



Avenue St Lazare résidence - Neighborhood : Beaux Arts


----------



## MTR MTR (May 4, 2014)

With all the building projects completed in 2016, Port Marianne is gonna be so much busier than last year.
BTW will the tram lines be able to cope? because it is already busy even in the summer months.


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

whaou Montpellier


----------



## Nereïds (Dec 13, 2014)

*OZ / TGV Station & Digital Cluster District - U/C*

New renderings from the selected agency XDGA (Brussels) !


https://pbs.twimg.com/media/ClANt0iXAAImB2j.jpg:large










*The FrenchTech House*


----------



## Nereïds (Dec 13, 2014)

*LES GRISETTES - NEW ECOLOGICAL NEIGHBOEGOOD - U/C*

ZAC "Les Grisettes" is located southwestern of the city and is linked to the center by tramway line 2. Its goal is to have a neutral carbon balance in the long term.
Designer : Richer 

1.500 housings
20.000 m2 offices
3.000 m2 retail
St Roch Hospital
20 hectares park including an old pinewood and vineyard.


----------



## Nereïds (Dec 13, 2014)

*La Grande Motte - Beach Resort - Renewal*

Located 20 Km southeastern Montpellier, This huge beach resort was built on sand dunes and wetlands since the mid sixties. It is now part of The maritime suburbs of Montpellier, hosting numerous sport events (golf tournaments, sailing competition, beach volley tournaments...). Its unique architecture and green environment awarded the town to be labeled a *20TH century heritage site*.
For the years to come, the town council and the region council projects a huge renewal plan, to boost long year tourism (today mostly 200.000 inhabitants in summer and 10.000 in winter...), and to connect with more efficiency with the Montpellier Metropolis.
- New High-rises for long year occupancy 
- New high end shopping venues
- New Casino
- Doubling the Marina surface so it can host the biggest yacht
- A new 18 golf course adding to the current 18 holes.
- New aquatic center to complete the "sea themed" resort.
- restoring wetlands, growing new pinewoods and creating artificial submarine reefs to boost biodiversity.






















*Master Plan*






:dj: :dj: :dj:


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

^ that's cool


----------



## Nereïds (Dec 13, 2014)

*SETE*

Sète is a typical mediterranean town, located 25 km southwestern Montpellier, it is the western maritime suburb of Montpellier Metropolis. Its charm and renown cultural scene make it a hot spot for summer hangouts. Its blason is a mermaid on a dolphin...
90.000 inhabitants with the contigus municipalities, it hosts a TGV train station (Paris/Barcelona), is next to the A9 motorway (Italy/Spain) and is very well linked by suburban train and motorways to the Metropolis center and Montpellier international Airport.
The area has seen huge growth since the last decade and is home to various prime cultural and urban projects.


----------



## Nereïds (Dec 13, 2014)

*LA RESTANQUE - URBAN RENEWAL / 2015-2030*

Big urban renewal south of the city on a former industrial park !

10.000 housings 
200.000 m2 offices
100.000 m2 retail
Cultural equipments (Cineplex, Theatre, Library, learning center...)
100 hectares Biodiversity Park


----------



## Nereïds (Dec 13, 2014)

*MONTPELLIER MASTER PLAN "abandoned urban spaces"*

Even in a non stop growing city we need to take care of the "neglected spaces"...


----------



## Nereïds (Dec 13, 2014)

*EUROMEDECINE - Biotech & university campus - U/C*


----------



## Nereïds (Dec 13, 2014)

*Southwestern Gate - Master Plan - Approved (2020)*

Urban renewal in Saint Jean de Vedas (Montpellier Metropole), "Porte de Sète Edge city" to be developed on former low rise retail and industrial park 10km southwest of the city centre.







Agencies : Nicolas Michelin, Boudier & paule Green


----------



## Nereïds (Dec 13, 2014)

*STARTUPS INDEX*

*Montpellier ranks 1st in France regarding sartups efficiency*, 
The Montpellier *"Sunny French Tech metropolis"*, is the best place for the ratio Nb of Startups/newJobs. At the national scale, only Paris (Mega leader...), Lyon, Bordeaux and Toulouse had a higher number of startups creation overall between 2014 and 2016 but those metros are at least 2 times bigger than Montpellier (Toulouse, Bordeaux), 4 times bigger Lyon and 24 times bigger Paris... And those datas don't even count the tech corridor of the Nîmes/Montpellier/Sète urban area, if so, the metropolis would be ranked third in France after Paris and Lyon ! 

Undoubtedly Montpellier is rising at a very fast pace in the european HighTech scene. :cheers:






*Here the Startup scene is axed on Biotechs, Agronomy, Grids - SmartCity & Big Data, Digital Industry, Renewable Energy, water ressources - environment - Ocean , Earth & Space, Fintechs...*
*This blossoming economic scene coud have not happen if the city had not Top Universities, research centers, incubators, and big companies as IBM, DELL, ALSTOM, SIEMENS, UBISOFT, SANOFI, SOCIETE GENERALE, BNP, ORANGE, VEOLIA, ENGIE, COMPUTACENTER, CAPGEMINI, SCHNEIDER ELECTRIC, HORIBA, INTEL, APPLE etc...*


----------



## Nereïds (Dec 13, 2014)

*LE BOSC SCIENCE PARK - U/C*

New science park dedicated to a renewable energy and earth science research located near the Lake Salagou, just 30 mn drive from Montpellier via A750.


----------



## Nereïds (Dec 13, 2014)

*CASTELNAU-LE CRES URBAN RENEWAL - U/C*

*First ring eastern suburb of Montpellier is in he middle of a urban renewal boom* :

































:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## BLACK DAHLIA (Feb 4, 2016)

Why are there so many arabics in Montpellier?..


----------



## Nereïds (Dec 13, 2014)

Do Not Feed the Troll


----------



## Nereïds (Dec 13, 2014)

*GENERAL VIEW OF THE CITY*

*ENJOY FOLKS * 

*What looks like an "french-mediterranean-californian" city after 40 years of non stop growth setting european record for that period : more than 2% population year growth, average GDP yearly growth up to 4,5 % for the 20 last years...*
*The Metro will quickly merge with surrounding towns, Nîmes and Sète for the most populated, ten years by now, Montpellier Metro will be the 6th in France with over 1,3 million inhabitants. *

:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:



























*THE SUN KING TRAMWAY *^^


----------



## Nereïds (Dec 13, 2014)

MTR MTR said:


> With all the building projects completed in 2016, Port Marianne is gonna be so much busier than last year.
> BTW will the tram lines be able to cope? because it is already busy even in the summer months.


Hopefully in a decade or so the city will have a full tramway network, adding 3 more to the 4 currently in service (and a wider ring one in order to avoid an overcrowded historic center, anyway Port Marianne is the new metropolitan center of the region, so density won't stop rising !), then in a decade or two, metro lines could alleviate the tram network. I would predict at least two being built by 2040...
Also a huge investment is needed for the suburban train network, already efficient but overcrowded toward Sète and Lunel/Nîmes, but it could be expanded on the abandoned lines toward Somières, Le Grau du Roi, Poussan and through the Herault valley to Gignac, clermont and Lodève. It would be the minimum to get a rail system at the level of the local development...


----------



## Nereïds (Dec 13, 2014)

*TOWER ST ROCH - APPROVED*

A new architectural icon is about to rise is the city's sky !

Winners of the competition are *Brenac & Gonzales*.
The construction site is located next to the central station, and building starts early* 2018*. (Developers : Pragma / Vinci / Arcade)

*120 housing units
3.000 m2 offices
1.600 m2 retail
*


----------



## Nereïds (Dec 13, 2014)

*MISCELLANEOUS INNER CITY DEVELOPMENTS - U/C*


PORT MARIANNE DISTRICT AERIAL VIEW - Huge urban expansion half completed as today.



4* Hotel & Business center in front of the St Roch central station


----------



## Nereïds (Dec 13, 2014)

*MISCELLANEOUS SUBURB DEVELOPMENTS - U/C*


New residential aera in Boirargues (Lattes), first ring southern suburb.


Redevelopment / Retail-Ofiices-Housing / Lattes


SeaFront development in Palavas 


Urban center development in St Georges d'Orques (western suburb)


Housing developments in Saint Jean de Vedas (southwestern first ring) part of the new neighborhood "Roques Fraïsses"


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

BLACK DAHLIA said:


> Why are there so many arabics in Montpellier?..


Why is there some trolls in this thread? 

Consider this is a warning, dude.


----------



## Nereïds (Dec 13, 2014)

*MISCELLANEOUS INNER CITY DEVELOPMENTS - U/C*

A few of the curent developments in Montpellier right now !!!


Former city hall - New CBD area


Jacob&Mcfarlane offices


Urban redevelopment "Ode à la Mer"


----------



## Nereïds (Dec 13, 2014)

*MiSCELLANEOUS INNER CITY DEVELOPMENTS - U/C*


Ilôt Duguesclin - Office - Retail - Housing


Next 


Port Marianne


New City Hall



New Arena


----------



## Nereïds (Dec 13, 2014)

*MiSCELLANEOUS INNER CITY DEVELOPMENTS - U/C*


République new neighborhood



New Polygone



New Clemenceau


République Neighborhood



New shopping center "Grand Sud"


----------



## Oursin Bleu (Oct 24, 2010)

*New Polygone Tower - Proposed*

Developer : Socri-Reim
2020 +
New high-rise to grow on the site of Hotel Mercure.
Pagezy urban renewal 





http://http://www.socri.eu/portfolio/montpellier-polygone-pegezy/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Montpellier-Sud-de-France TGV station*

Specific thread (fr)


Location : Montpellier, Port Marianne

Status : Complete

Completion : 2018

Type : Rail station

Floor area : 6 985 m²

Architects : Marc Mimram / Atelier Nebout






























































































https://dronestudio.fr/#accueil


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Higher Roch*

Specific thread (fr)


Location : Montpellier, Centre

Status : Under preparation

Estimated completion : 2020

Type : Mixed-use

Floor area : 12 549 m²

Height : 57 m

Floors : 17

Architects : Brenac & Gonzalez / MDR Architectes























Start of the preparatory work.



Chrispic said:


>


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Prado Concorde*


Location : Castelnau-le-Lez

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Residential

Floor area : 28 263 m²

Architects : Valode et Pistre / Tourre Sanchis
































01.03.19 :























































Photos by Chrispic on PSS


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Villa Vittoria*


Location : Montpellier, Prés d'Arènes

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Residential

Floor area : 8 755 m²

Architects : Teissier Portal / BPA Architecture





























































Photos by Chrispic on PSS.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*New Montpellier Conservatory*


Location : Montpellier, Boutonnet

Status : Under construction / renovation

Estimated completion : 2020

Type : Education

Floor area : 9 735 m²

Architects : Architecture-Studio / MDR Architectes
































The work started.




























Photos by Chrispic on PSS.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Campus YNOV*


Location : Montpellier, Cambacérès

Status : Proposed

Estimated completion : 2023

Type : Education, office, residential

Floor area : 19 015 m²

Architects : LCR Architectes


----------



## Oursin Bleu (Oct 24, 2010)

*ZAC CAMBACERES - FRENCH TECH CLUSTER - PHASE 1*

Here are fresh renders for the new urban frontier of the city. Urban development around the TGV station. 
Yet, phase one is under construction with a digital cluster (French Tech Montpellier Mediterranee) on 60ha.

=> 2.500 housing units
=> 130.000 m2 of office space
=> 12.000 m2 incubator
=> Tramway extension in 2020 (and further to the airport before 2030)
=> new motorway exchange (2022 ?)
=> 30ha Park
=> Chief urban design team : XDGA

Phase 2 (directly to the west and due to be launched in 2020) will be the same size and will focus on a metropolitan sports complex (it will host the new football stadium, a new indoor sports palace for the handball team and possibly an artificial surf lagoon).
Phases 3 and 4 will be developed to the east and south of the train station.


----------



## Oursin Bleu (Oct 24, 2010)

*LA GRANDE MOTTE - Marina extension & urban renewal*

New renders for this major project on the sea shore:

Work is planed between 2020 and 2028. 
=> 600 new housing units
=> urban design respectful of the iconic skyline (the pyramids of Balladur)
=> new park and promenade + 50 shops
=> extension of the beach and new access to the sea
=> double the space for boats
=> new shipyard for yatchs


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*L'Arbre Blanc*

Specific thread (fr)


Location : Montpellier, Port Marianne

Status : Complete

Completion : 2019

Type : Mixed-use

Floor area : 10 503 m²

Height : 55 m

Floors : 17

Architects : Sou Fujimoto / Nicolas Laisné / DREAM / OXO Architectes







































































































Photos by Cyrille Weiner.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Prado Concorde*


Location : Castelnau-le-Lez

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Residential

Floor area : 28 263 m²

Architects : Valode et Pistre / Tourre Sanchis

































































































Photos by Chrispic on PSS.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Le Belaroïa*


Location : Montpellier, Centre

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Mixed-use

Floor area : 9 065 m²

Floors : 10

Architects : Manuelle Gautrand



























































Photos by Chrispic on PSS.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*MoCo*


Location : Montpellier, Centre, 10 rue Joffre

Status : Complete

Completion : June 2019

Type : Museum

Floor area : 3 200 m²

Architects : PCA-STREAM


The new museum of contemporary art, located in the renovated Hôtel Montcalm, has been inaugurated last Saturday :





























































































Photos by Jean-Philippe Mesguen and Salem Mostefaoui.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Higher Roch*

Specific thread (fr)


Location : Montpellier, Centre

Status : Under preparation

Estimated completion : 2021

Type : Mixed-use

Floor area : 12 549 m²

Height : 57 m

Floors : 17

Architects : Brenac & Gonzalez / MDR Architectes

























Chrispic said:


>


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Polygone*


Location : Montpellier, Centre

Status : Under renovation

Estimated completion : 2020

Type : Shopping mall

Floor area : 45 000 m²

Architects : Jean-Paul Viguier / NM2A








































































































Photos by Chrispic on PSS.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Campus Orange*


Location : Montpellier, Port Marianne

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2021

Type : Office

Floor area : 16 704 m²

Architects : Brenac & Gonzalez
































The work started, with 3 cranes on site :










Photo by Chrispic on PSS.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Eleven*


Location : Montpellier, Nouveau Saint-Roch

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2021

Type : Residential

Floor area : 5 258 m²

Floors : 11

Architects : Richez Associés
































Photo by Chrispic on PSS.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Palomaya*


Location : Montpellier, Port Marianne 

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Mixed-use

Floor area : 19 321 m²

Floors : 12

Architects : Wilmotte & Associés / Jean-Baptiste Miralles




































































Photos by Chrispic on PSS.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Le Belaroïa*


Location : Montpellier, Centre

Status : Complete

Completion : 2019

Type : Mixed-use

Floor area : 9 065 m²

Floors : 10

Architects : Manuelle Gautrand


































































































































Photos by Luc Boegli on ArchDaily.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Village des Sciences* | Université de Montpellier

*Atrium* :
































*Pôle A* :
























































Photos by Chrispic on PSS.


----------



## Oursin Bleu (Oct 24, 2010)

*L'ARBRE BLANC - COMPLETE*

L'ARBRE BLANC (WHITE TREE) by Sou Fujimoto was awarded best residential building by ARCHDAILY !
:cheers:
:banana:

https://boty.archdaily.com/us/2020


----------

